# Suitable materials for yeast collection tubes?



## zarniwoop (9/3/13)

Hi All,

I'm just about to start harvesting my own yeast and people seem to use a variety of different materials for storing yeast (glass, polypropylene) as my knowledge of materials is limited and my knowledge of yeast storage non-existant can someone advise what materials are suitable/not suitable for long term storage?


Cheers

Zarniwoop


----------



## JDW81 (9/3/13)

I use polycarbonate centrifuge tube (usually 12 or 30mL ones). They last well and are able to be boiled/autoclaved without being damaged so reusing isn't an issue.

Can be source from any science supply store (wiltronics etc) or from an AHB member for a few beers (I get mine from a mate who works in a lab).


----------



## Beerisyummy (9/3/13)

I've been using the 125ml glass pear nectar bottles that my wife drinks. They have a crown seal top that's perfect during bottling.
They're free and they work well.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/3/13)

White Labs yeast vials, PP or borosilicate test tubes with lids, small glass jars or all of the above.
Whatever you can sanitise to the highest degree.
You don't quantify "long term storage"..... Weeks, months, years?


----------



## zarniwoop (9/3/13)

NewtownClown said:


> White Labs yeast vials, PP or borosilicate test tubes with lids, small glass jars or all of the above.
> Whatever you can sanitise to the highest degree.
> You don't quantify "long term storage"..... Weeks, months, years?


Say 6 months plus. I'm concerned about things like oxidisation,degradation of the material, contamination from materials in things like lid seals etc.


----------



## Nick JD (9/3/13)

6 months plus and you really wanna look into glycerine freezing or slants.


----------



## zarniwoop (9/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> 6 months plus and you really wanna look into glycerine freezing or slants.


I'll probably use them long before this I'm just a little paranoid re. the type of material as I haven't seen anything concrete on this.


----------



## Nick JD (9/3/13)

zarniwoop said:


> I'll probably use them long before this I'm just a little paranoid re. the type of material as I haven't seen anything concrete on this.



I store yeast in 300ml PET bottles. Never had an issue.


----------



## MaltyHops (9/3/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> I've been using the 125ml glass pear nectar bottles that my wife drinks. They have a crown seal top that's perfect during bottling.
> They're free and they work well.


Be careful with this - sealed glass bottles, yeast slurry and maybe spent beer
could be a recipe for going boom!


----------



## Yob (9/3/13)

$2 shop mason type jars work very well, can easy put boiling wort in them without failure (thus far) so can withstand goodly amounts of pressure/temp differential..


----------



## DU99 (9/3/13)

got mine from this supplier


----------

